# Rip dj ez rock :-(



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

Watch "Rob Base & DJ EZ Rock - It Takes Two" on YouTube
Rob Base & DJ EZ Rock - It Takes Two: 




Sad loss, dead at 46!!!

It takes two and get on the dancefloor are two classics of my youth RIP legend!!


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Not familiar with this style of music but 46 is very young. RIP


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

That's sad , 

It takes two was one of the most used records on my SL1210's


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Same here. Both tunes were always on heavy rotation on my SL's RIP.
Love the Break on It Takes Two-Also smashed on this Marley Marl banger..remember this one rick?


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Got this on a 12 " imported single back in the day, so sad to read the news! god rest his soul


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Got this on a 12 " imported single back in the day, so sad to read the news! god rest his soul


Same here mate. Profile Records...
Bought from Groove in Greek st i think.


----------

